# PCD during wintertime?



## Bimmer Love (Aug 30, 2011)

Does the winter weather ever mess up PCD? Have any of you ever had to have your delivery date changed because of it? 

Also, for those of you who live in that area, what is the weather typically like during January/February? I'm born and raised in Florida and literally have zero experience driving in snow/ice and am a little nervous about driving home from Spartanburg on potentially icy roads. 

I really don't want to miss out on the PCD experience since everyone says it's so awesome


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I live about an hour south of the Performance Center. They get a little more frozen stuff than we do but it doesn't happen every year. The normal practice is to stay home until it melts since that takes less than 24 hours almost always. There are very few if any snow plows in SC and not much salt or sand either. They just tell everybody to stay home and wait it out. Usually by 10am the roads are just wet. Once every 5-10 years it might hang around a day or two. I drove for the first ~30 years in snow country and I think it NEVER gets bad here. An inch of snow throws the whole state in a panic. In Minnesota, for an inch they typically just laugh and feel thankful it isn't a foot. But if your only experience is in Florida, I would like you to adopt the normal SC mentality if it snows while you are here - STAY OFF THE ROAD. The odds are very good you will not see any frozen stuff in your visit or, if you do, a brief delay in start time will solve it for you. Head south and/or towards the coast and your risk goes down quickly. Your trip to the PC in the morning will be in a shuttle and their track if private - so they can take care of you. You will leave around 2-3pm leaving you significant daylight to get south or east to warmer weather in the unlikely event of some frozen precip. 

Our typical winter temps are very nice, 50s for a high and around freezing for the low. In bright sunshine, our typical winter weather, I put the top down. 

Jim


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

I live in Spartanburg. I would guess on average 2-4 days a winter the roads are snowy/icy and it is best to stay home. January and Febuary are the most likely snowy months. When it does snow we usually know several days in advance because it is a big storm with plenty of notice. I would not let it scare me off, Worst thing happens is your date gets pushed back.


----------



## Bimmer Love (Aug 30, 2011)

JimD1 said:


> I live about an hour south of the Performance Center. They get a little more frozen stuff than we do but it doesn't happen every year. The normal practice is to stay home until it melts since that takes less than 24 hours almost always. There are very few if any snow plows in SC and not much salt or sand either. They just tell everybody to stay home and wait it out. Usually by 10am the roads are just wet. Once every 5-10 years it might hang around a day or two. I drove for the first ~30 years in snow country and I think it NEVER gets bad here. An inch of snow throws the whole state in a panic. In Minnesota, for an inch they typically just laugh and feel thankful it isn't a foot. But if your only experience is in Florida, I would like you to adopt the normal SC mentality if it snows while you are here - STAY OFF THE ROAD. The odds are very good you will not see any frozen stuff in your visit or, if you do, a brief delay in start time will solve it for you. Head south and/or towards the coast and your risk goes down quickly. Your trip to the PC in the morning will be in a shuttle and their track if private - so they can take care of you. You will leave around 2-3pm leaving you significant daylight to get south or east to warmer weather in the unlikely event of some frozen precip.
> 
> Our typical winter temps are very nice, 50s for a high and around freezing for the low. In
> bright sunshine, our typical winter weather, I put the top down.
> ...


I think I'll overnight in Savannah, which is my halfway point. Hopefully the weather is milder along the coast!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Bimmer Love said:


> I think I'll overnight in Savannah, which is my halfway point. Hopefully the weather is milder along the coast!


We did two nights in Charleston and loved it.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Savanah and Charleston would both be significantly less likely to have anything frozen on the ground. Both are interesting cities worth a visit longer than an overnight is you can. Savanah is a pretty good drive from the PCD, Charleston would be an easier drive after the delivery (probably about 2.5 to 3 hours). There are nice walking tours of the historic homes in Charleston and many nice places to stay and eat. I've spent less time in Savanah, only one visit. Paula Dean's place is there but difficult to get into during a brief visit (usually have to go past a day in advance, maybe not in the winter). I've heard the seafood places are great down near the harbor. We did a buggy tour of the historic area which was a lot of fun (and would be in winter too if you dress warm).

Jim


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

Bimmer Love said:


> Does the winter weather ever mess up PCD? Have any of you ever had to have your delivery date changed because of it?
> 
> Also, for those of you who live in that area, what is the weather typically like during January/February? I'm born and raised in Florida and literally have zero experience driving in snow/ice and am a little nervous about driving home from Spartanburg on potentially icy roads.
> 
> I really don't want to miss out on the PCD experience since everyone says it's so awesome


The chance of ice in SOUTH Carolina in January is less than the chance of a September hurricane in Florida


----------



## Bimmer Love (Aug 30, 2011)

laser said:


> The chance of ice in SOUTH Carolina in January is less than the chance of a September hurricane in Florida


HA! Over the last few years, the hurricanes struck FL in September. :yikes:


----------

